# Kessil A160WE Tuna Sun



## Tim Harrison (30 Mar 2015)

Anyone road tested one of these yet http://www.kessil.com/aquarium/Freshwater_A160_Tuna_Sun.php

http://www.kessil.com/images/aquarium/product/Freshwater/Freshwater_A160WE_img01.jpg


----------



## BigTom (30 Mar 2015)

I've got the 150. Great light, noisy fan. I think they improved on that with the 160 (plus they provide more control) but haven't had my mitts on one.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Mar 2015)

Looks like a very sexy and minimalistic alternative to the TMC tiles I was considering...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Mar 2015)

Hi Troi, Great looking light  How much are they ?? Would look cool above a Wabi-Kusa


----------



## greenmac75 (30 Mar 2015)

jacobs aquarium on youtube has done a couple of reviews, looks good and I like how you can change colour temperature to suit your taste


----------



## Rahms (30 Mar 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Troi, Great looking light  How much are they ?? Would look cool above a Wabi-Kusa



40W LED above a wabi kusa may be a bit excessive? Unless its a 3foot bowl


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Mar 2015)

...They can be picked up for around £200.00, then there is an additional £25.00 for the gooseneck mounting option, and if you want similar control to TMC that's an extra £100.00, so not cheap.
I was thinking I might be able to manipulate it in to dangling from a single wire from my Arcadia suspension kit, which'd be even more sexy and minimalistic.
Thanks for the heads up on the reviews I'll check them out in a bit.
The blurb says the effective coverage is about 60cm surface diameter.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Mar 2015)

Good review - confirms what I was hoping - a nice piece of kit. And Tom, Kessil seem to have sorted the noisy fan, apparently it's practically silent.


----------



## alto (30 Mar 2015)

Troi said:


> The blurb says the effective coverage is about 60cm surface diameter


 yeahhhhhh ... but ask for the PAR diagram (sorry can't recall where I saw it) - outside 45 - 50 cm radius the PAR drops to rather low values 
I picked up 2 for my 90cm tank (I think they'd provide equally good coverage on a 100cm tank), running just a single lamp on minimal %age & shading directly underneath, I get a nice nighttime viewing effect through the whole tank.
I'm in Canada & these worked out much cheaper than TMC tiles or Ecotech, the controller has 2 ports.
(the gooseneck adapter could use some work - the lamps are very light, not sure why the adapter is such a clunker - oddly the price has recently doubled on these)


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Mar 2015)

Rahms said:


> 40W LED above a wabi kusa may be a bit excessive? Unless its a 3foot bowl



Hi i was just looking at how cool they would look above a W-K   But the price is a bit much for just a W-K  IKEA for me on that one


----------



## BigTom (30 Mar 2015)

Heh yeah the a150 was enough to happily power the old low tech Bucket (90x90cm). I'd estimate it was equivalent to about 100w metal halide.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I was thinking perhaps it'd be ok over a Cube Garden 60-F or 60-P growing carpet plants like HC Cuba and such like.


----------



## alto (31 Mar 2015)

Sounds good - I really like the controllability of if, got used to the crazy ceiling light show (can always just calm your water surface) ... I take really crap tank pictures (no patience to sort out all the reflection issues) but the plant colors are very nice, I was hesitant about LED but now prefer this tank color rendering to my T5 system (though the 2 tanks are so different comparison is difficult).
I hope Kessil comes out with some less costly versions (not so likely) - I'd like to add a mini version to my T5 tank.


----------



## MikeG747 (31 Mar 2015)

Troi said:


> ...They can be picked up for around £200.00, then there is an additional £25.00 for the gooseneck mounting option, and if you want similar control to TMC that's an extra £100.00, so not cheap.
> I was thinking I might be able to manipulate it in to dangling from a single wire from my Arcadia suspension kit, which'd be even more sexy and minimalistic.
> Thanks for the heads up on the reviews I'll check them out in a bit.
> The blurb says the effective coverage is about 60cm surface diameter.



I have a number of Kessil lights (2 amazon suns and an A150 light blue), all on gooseneck adapters. You need to factor in the 90 degree mounting bracket that goes on the gooseneck if you actually want to get the light sitting perpendicular to the water surface and to get the light slightly higher above the waters surface. The amazon sun lights are mega bright, I currently have a single one above a 70x70x45cm tank and it still has minor algae issues due to the lights output!


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Mar 2015)

Thanks, I'm going to try and suspend it from a wire, the new version is controllable...dawn, dusk, intensity etc.


----------

